# Fotos nocturnas



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 13:28)




----------



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 13:34)




----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:40)

Bonito portefolio de vistas nocturnas Tomarenses, e não só, parabéns! A "Cidade dos Templários" é realmente muito bela. As fotos do Nabão são recentes?
As duas imagens do areal na maré vazia foram tiradas onde?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2015 às 19:56)

StormRic, as fotos do areal parecem ser na praia de São Julião, e aquela luz toda lá ao fundo aparenta ser a Ericeira.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 23:35)

Todas as fotos de tomar tem 1/2 anos mais ou menos.....


----------



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 23:36)

Exacto.....praia de s. Juliao e a outra de azenhas do mar


----------

